# Tranny going bad? 4L80E



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I've noticed recently that my transmission seems to produce a very quiet whine in 1st gear recently. I've also noticed that every once and a while when I go from a stop, something slips. Its almost like the tires would spin (like a half turn nothing major), then grip, then spin a little bit again and then grip and it would be fine from there on out. It did this a couple times back over the summer, and it was raining both times so I thought it was really just the tires spinning. It did it today and it was bone dry, sun shining not a cloud in the sky. The whining thing seems to have come up since its gotten colder out, but it does it whether the truck is cold or up to operating temp. The tranny shifts into all gears fine, downshifts perfectly when I get on the gas, doesnt overheat, and is pretty much flawless except for the whining and the "slip" once and a while. The fluid level is right where it should be, and the fluid looks good, a nice dark red like it should be, and doesnt smell burnt. 

I always get nervous about transmissions for some reason, and I really want to figure this out before it snows. The truck is a 2006 2500HD 6.0 with 48k on it. I bought it at 35K, and I have taken really good care of it, never beat on it, and really take it easy on it. I obviously cannot speak for whoever owned it before me, but I'd like to think it was somewhat taken care of since I havent had a problem until now. If it means anything, the GM service report says it had a new tranny put in when the truck had 2,000 miles on it, but I figure that was just some fluke thing. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

anyone? taking it in to the trans shop tomorrow to see what they say....


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Happens to my 05 2500HD as well with a 4L80 with 55,000. I'll be curious to see what they tell you.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

its a 4l80. drive it till it dies. then swap in a th400 with an adapter plate to replace teh 4l80. who needs overdrive.. lol


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

trqjnky;1347534 who needs overdrive.. lol[/QUOTE said:


> Thats what I said when I had my 5.0 Mustang and junked the AOD for a C4.....actually I didn't really "say" it, I screamed it to my passenger as I was driving down the thruway doing 65 with the thing absolutely ROARING lol:laughing:


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

4l80e is a good tranny. Look on craigslist if it needs to be replaced. Ive seen tranny shops around here that sell 4L80e's rebuilt for cheap, like 6-800 range. Also don't forget to use the R-1, 1-R shifting pattern when plowing, reduces the chance of loosing the reverse band, common on the 4L80e.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

BlizzardBeater;1347528 said:


> Happens to my 05 2500HD as well with a 4L80 with 55,000. I'll be curious to see what they tell you.


Just an update: Tranny shop found nothing wrong. Did a fluid-filter change on the tranny, t-case and both diffs and said all the old fluid looked good no metal shavings or burnt fluids. Hooked it up to my buddies scanner, and theres no codes in the memory for the tranny. I;m just gonna roll with it for now and see what happens I guess.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Maybe it could be a differential problem?


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

I would look into your rear end. Mine had a whine too, couldn't find it to save my life. Finally nailed it down to the rear end. It was the Pinion bearing. replaced it all better now..


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Maleko;1368158 said:


> I would look into your rear end. Mine had a whine too, couldn't find it to save my life. Finally nailed it down to the rear end. It was the Pinion bearing. replaced it all better now..


the whine went away after all the fluids were changed. They were all done at once by the tranny/driveline shop, so I don't even know which one fixed the problem. Did yours whine JUST in 1st gear or in all gears/speeds?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

ProLawn Outdoor;1348084 said:


> 4l80e is a good tranny. Look on craigslist if it needs to be replaced. Ive seen tranny shops around here that sell 4L80e's rebuilt for cheap, like 6-800 range. Also don't forget to use the R-1, 1-R shifting pattern when plowing, reduces the chance of loosing the reverse band, common on the 4L80e.


???
R-1 1-R

???

Please Explain ...


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

Cosmic Charlie;1368914 said:


> ???
> R-1 1-R
> 
> ???
> ...


Shift from reverse to first gear and vice versa, basically only using 1st and reverse when plowing. I am not sure of the details but I think the reason is something like this: on a 4l80e, 1st and reverse are in the same band or something like that. If you go from reverse to drive(vice versa), the band has to keep engaging. I guess the reverse band on the 4l80e transmission is prone to failure and having to engage it constantly can cause failure. I've been told by numerous 4l80e owners to use this technique. Don't quote me on my explanation, I am just reiterating advice I have read on plow site. Do a search on here, its been discussed before, that's where I got the idea and have been doing it ever since.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

so it's not D but 1 to use when back & forth plowing ...

never did that before 

never had an issue

will research it though ....

thanks

I do know to come to a FULL STOP before engaging either ...


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Technically arent you going through D (and 3 and 2) to get to 1? even if its for a split second, something has to still be moving in there?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Maleko;1368158 said:


> I would look into your rear end. Mine had a whine too, couldn't find it to save my life. ..


Check your backside. That's where mine is.

I had to grab that low hanging fruit. :laughing:


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

MikeRi24;1384115 said:


> Technically arent you going through D (and 3 and 2) to get to 1? even if its for a split second, something has to still be moving in there?


There is a band that clamps down in 1st and reverse. quickly shifting between R and 1 then 1 and R will keep this band always engaged. By plowing forward in 1 keeps the tranny from shifting into 2nd which releases the band.... Constant engaging and disengaging this band is felt to cause failure...It's the weakest link in the 4L80.
I just sold a 1998 with 186000 miles on it, and still running the factory tranny.


----------



## SVT F15O (Dec 18, 2011)

A first gear whine from a 4L80E is quite common and nothing to be overly concerned about.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

MikeRi24;1367478 said:


> Just an update: Tranny shop found nothing wrong. Did a fluid-filter change on the tranny, t-case and both diffs and said all the old fluid looked good no metal shavings or burnt fluids. Hooked it up to my buddies scanner, and theres no codes in the memory for the tranny. I;m just gonna roll with it for now and see what happens I guess.


How it been? So far.


----------



## crete5245 (Aug 24, 2006)

To those that think the band is always going to hold when shifting from 1st to reverse and back are wrong. The band is going to release and reapply no matter how fast you shift the lever. So shifting back and forth is from reverse to what ever gear is always putting stress on the low reverse band. The big thing is to change the fluid twice a year at the beginning of the year and at the end of the year. Automatic really like new fluid. The other thing is to make sure you are at idle or close to it before you shift.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

TomsSnowPlowING;1385083 said:


> How it been? So far.


Haven't plowed yet. Just normal driving has been fine. The whine is still there a little I guess, I havent really paid much attention to it though.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

*Snow on the way 2 to 5 inches.*

Snow on the way 2 to 5 inches. BUT with freezing rain before the snow.
Freezing Rain Winter Weather Advisory came across www.houndcountry.com

Statement as of 4:15 AM EST on December 27, 2011
... Winter Weather Advisory in effect from 4 PM this afternoon to
noon EST Wednesday...

The National Weather Service in State College has issued a Winter
Weather Advisory for snow... which is in effect from 4 PM this
afternoon to noon EST Wednesday.

* Locations... the Allegheny and Laurel mountains.

* Hazard types... snow.

* Accumulations... 2 to 5 inches of snow.

* Timing... late this afternoon until Wednesday morning.

* Impacts... snow will cause limited visibilities and slippery
travel. Previously wet roadways may also become icy as the
temperatures fall later today.

* Winds... west 15 to 25 mph with gusts up to 40 mph.

* Temperatures... in the upper 20s.

* Visibilities... below a half of a mile at times.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A Winter Weather Advisory for snow means that periods of snow will
cause travel difficulties. Be prepared for snow covered roads and
limited visibilities... and use caution while driving. Motorists
should be especially cautious on bridges and overpasses... where
slippery spots develop first. Stay tuned to NOAA Weather Radio or
your favorite source of weather information for the latest
updates. Additional details can also be found
at... weather.Gov/statecollege.

Dangelo


----------

